# Anyone need a complete board?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey I'm want to sell my board because i have too many... I'm trying to sell a burton jussi size 154 06-07 and burton cartel coalition bindings... these binding have the team skyback and the two caps... let me know if anyone want to purchase this set up


----------

